# Corian Euro/Designer



## ldb2000 (Sep 20, 2008)

This is a Kitless Euro/Designer pen . It uses 2 7mm tubes and a slimline transmission that I buy in bulk (no kits were harmed during the making of this pen) and some Granite and Black Corian and a Mont Blanc style clip from Elliot at www.penmakers.com that I plated with Black chrome . 
This one came out better then I had thought it would , almost looks like a kit pen :biggrin:






 Shameless plug :bananen_smilies068:
I'm still running the Kitless Challenge in the Advanced pen turning forum , Please go check it out and maybe even contribute your own example of a kitless slimline .


As always , comments welcome


----------



## bitshird (Sep 20, 2008)

That's a neat pen Butch, I've kind of gotten behind on that challenge, I guess I better step up.


----------



## erbymcbrayer (Sep 20, 2008)

I got to tell you, You put together a beauty, A real winner, I really like.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 20, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> This is a Kitless Euro/Designer pen . It uses 2 7mm tubes and a slimline transmission that I buy in bulk (no kits were harmed during the making of this pen) .
> 
> 
> As always , comments welcome




You say you can buy the slimline tranny in bulk, where is this place located. Can you buy the refills also. Good for cartridge pens if I can get them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 21, 2008)

Butch .
You did a wonderful job on that pen.
I got another bunch of corian blanks and I find it a nice material to work with for a change and every one I make seems to get sold right away.
Hopefully some time I will be able to make some as nice as yours.

W.Y.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 21, 2008)

That is excellent penturning Butch, I love it!


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 21, 2008)

Really cool, nice work.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks for the kind words guys . 
I am having such a ball doing these kitless pens , I'm going to try to reproduce most of the major ballpoint kit types with only 7mm tubes and trannies just to see how many can be done . I'm working on the Polaris pen now then I'm going to make a 7mm Cigar pen ... hee hee ...:biggrin: , it's amazing just how versatile the basic slimline really is .
The Corian is great to work with , too bad it can't be threaded directly but there are ways around that limitation .


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 21, 2008)

My hat's off to you sir!


----------

